# Update On 200G Pygo Tank



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good man love the dark substrate.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice.

dark substrate with the green plants looks nice.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

setup looks good. It also looks like you have about 4 different directions of current in there. If I was you I'd try to get them going in the same direction.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

look nice setup bro


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Nice setup! I always use dark substrate, I just find it looks a lot better than light colored stuff does


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice setup. I would lose the air pumps though since you don't need them. But that's just me..you're fish are awesome too!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.........


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

bigshawn said:


> Very nice setup. I would lose the air pumps though since you don't need them. But that's just me..you're fish are awesome too!


i may do that,i am thinking of ageing my water nstead of treating it.ill use it to airrate the water while it age.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

10inch Ternetzi.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

nice set up .


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

inch,hes still from hole n the head but doing well.3 juvy Cariba n 125g.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

he looks awome!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that piraya looks quite happy in there.. quite active for a solo pygo.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

great looking P's, deffinately can tell the girth and size they make that 200gal look like a 55gal. Nice work! Did you have them since they were little shits?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

i had them from 5-6inches.The biggest tern was added not long ago.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

those piranhas =


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

looks better


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice keep pics coming


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thats beautiful. I hope it didnt cost you a fortune


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

to eat!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

love to see everyones pics and videos


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_wxHik5aKMShoaling.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

